# Vostok Komandisrkie K35 Automatic



## C-Gee

Hello all,

Wondering if anyone has picked up one of these lately and what their impressions are.

All Stainless Steel bezel?

Anyone tried a Murphy Bezel?

Any pictures? Can't find a wrist shot of one of these anywhere ...









Cheers!


----------



## claradead

These just came in from Meranom and I can't tell u how gorgeous they are in metal!!!
Better pics after I resize the bracelet.
Seems like all Stainless Steel!


----------



## kakefe

i ordered green dial with small seconds on 11 dec but today Meranom returned me that its out of stock.I hope it was vostok factory`s fault... 
So i changed my order to black dial with small seconds on bracelet ..
Meranom promised to send me in the beginning of next week ( I live in moscow) I will share the photos when i receive it...


----------



## lucky watch

Hey, what a coincidence. I had the same problem and have ordered the same watch. I bet you get yours before me.........:-d



kakefe said:


> i ordered green dial with small seconds on 11 dec but today Meranom returned me that its out of stock.I hope it was vostok factory`s fault...
> So i changed my order to black dial with small seconds on bracelet ..
> Meranom promised to send me in the beginning of next week ( I live in moscow) I will share the photos when i receive it...


----------



## chirs1211

I was looking at these yesterday, very tempted 

Chris


----------



## The Corner

claradead said:


> These just came in from Meranom and I can't tell u how gorgeous they are in metal!!!
> Better pics after I resize the bracelet.
> Seems like all Stainless Steel!
> View attachment 2615162
> 
> View attachment 2615170


Nice looking watch, but can you explan the dial? Is it a 24-hour watch? If it´s not, the hands showning "14-A-Clock" when it´s 7-a-clock in the evening. Very confusing...


----------



## sci

The Corner said:


> Nice looking watch, but can you explan the dial? Is it a 24-hour watch? If it´s not, the hands showning "14-A-Clock" when it´s 7-a-clock in the evening. Very confusing...


Do not forget, that this is a military watch. The goal is to confuse the enemy - to go for a tee at 20:00 in the evening for example - how embarrassing


----------



## Mister Mike

That one is indeed a 24 hour watch. Behind the 24 hour dial is a matching 2431 movement. Great news to many of us, as that movement hasn't been offered in Vostok watches for many years. Until recently, the only way to get a new watch with this movement was to buy a much more expensive 24 Hour Volmax Sturmanskie.


----------



## C-Gee

claradead said:


> These just came in from Meranom and I can't tell u how gorgeous they are in metal!!!
> Better pics after I resize the bracelet.
> Seems like all Stainless Steel!
> View attachment 2615162
> 
> View attachment 2615170


I looks like a 100 case and also as straight on on the wrist as a 110 case.

I can't find the lug width anywhere&#8230; 22mm?


----------



## claradead

Yes it is straight on the sides - 24mm!


----------



## C-Gee

claradead said:


> Yes it is straight on the sides - 24mm!


24mm! holy crap on a cracker!

This opens up a whole new tray of straps for some Vostoks!

Gotta pull the trigger !


----------



## chirs1211

Pics on Meranom site look like it's 22mm strap width.








Ahh well soon see, just ordered a blue dial 24hr 








Chris


----------



## lucky watch

22 mm at the lugs.......................................b-)

*DON'T PANIC BUT ITS FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## C-Gee

lucky watch said:


> 22 mm at the lugs.......................................b-)
> 
> *DON'T PANIC BUT ITS FREE SHIPPING!*


Paid 10$ for shipping ... And still saved a few bucks off M's price


----------



## watchloco

I like the blue dial. I can't believe it is under $70. Let us know what you think about it.


----------



## frantsous

Received today - changed the bezel:


----------



## vejarmr2

Love that green dial


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Lovely green beast!!!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## frantsous

Yes, the dial is really amazing!

An other picture:


----------



## munichjoe

ok, so we have automatic 24h watches on offer, correct? and the others with or w/o date, but what about the bezel? normal murphy/pers/boris bezels fit?


----------



## claradead

I AM SORRY it is indeed 22mm.
Random shot of the day..


----------



## fofofomin

claradead said:


> I AM SORRY it is indeed 22mm.
> Random shot of the day..
> View attachment 2654482












You're forgiven cause of that sexy shot of the tuna lume!

Ps I ordered mine earlier today, my first 24 hour watch and white dial, pretty excited!


----------



## C-Gee

claradead said:


> I AM SORRY it is indeed 22mm.
> Random shot of the day..
> View attachment 2654482


It looks really bigger than the 710.


----------



## munichjoe

frantsous said:


> Received today - changed the bezel:
> 
> View attachment 2641922


so was this just a normal phib/dirskie bezel? do they fit? we need info!!!!


----------



## SudoHalt

I am considering this for my next purchase.  Does the crown screw down? May I also see how it looks like from the side (I hate the UFO-like designs of something like Amphibia 710 :-d ), and how it looks like on a small wrist (like around 16cm)?


----------



## frantsous

> По К35 ситуация такая: завод будет делать в данный момент только часть моделей из запланированных ранее.
> Список этих моделей на сайте.
> Некоторым клиентам придется перезаказать второй раз (как jonlok), или вернем деньги, т.к. непонятно пока, когда эти модели будут.


Bad news, the K35 models which are not available right now on Meranom store will not be available for a long time as the factory decided to produce only few models.

So no side second hand and no Day/night indicator (24 hours).


----------



## C-Gee

frantsous said:


> Bad news, the K35 models which are not available right now on Meranom store will not be available for a long time as the factory decided to produce only few models.
> 
> So no side second hand and no Day/night indicator (24 hours).


Thank God Meranom isn't the only store on Earth...


----------



## frantsous

C-Gee said:


> Thank God Meranom isn't the only store on Earth...


If I understood correctly, it is not meranom but the factory's decision. So even UssrWatch - часовой магазин - watch store Vostok will not sell them ....


----------



## Perdendosi

How's the bracelet!?!?!? It looks really nice in the pics, but one never knows about Vostoks.

I'm so close to ordering one... (I have some extra PayPal money burning a hole in my virtual wallet) but I'm frustrated by the configurations....
Since they're all the same price, I feel like one should order a specimen with a bracelet. (rubber/NATO/leather are easily acquirable aftermarket, usually for a fraction of what a solid bracelet costs). Additionally, with my Raketa 24-hour watch, I feel like I'm never very good at immediately telling not only the hour, but the minutes,. This is particularly true with these watches, since the "odd numbered" hour tick marks end up in between a minute mark. So the watch should have a pretty good minutes track, either on the bezel or on the face itself. And because I won't wear this watch every day (or even every week), and because of the "semi-quickset date" hassles, I'd prefer no date. But I can't get all of those together....








624, 641, and 607 don't have bracelets. And I'm not a big fan of the "funky numbers" on 24 and 41. And 07 not only has a date, but the date wheel is an eyesore white on black.









642 doesn't have a minute track on the bezel, though there is one on the face (though it's interrupted by words).










617 comes close, but it has a date

The problems are compounded by the dial colors. I already have three green Vostoks. Even though the earlier pics look cool, will I really wear this one, since I have vintage CCCP tonneau and 470-cased amphibians, and a green tankist? Similarly, I have a blue Lew & Huey Acionna, a blue Sturmanskie chrono, and a blue 090 Amphibian. Do I need another casual-ish blue-faced watch? (Particularly one with really funky, stretched numbers?) With black, I've got my Epos Sportive (which already has a little pilot-look to it), my Aviator chrono, and my 100-case Amphibian SE.

I think what I want is a white faced, 24 hour dial like the 607, with no date (or a white date wheel), with a bezel like the 623, with a bracelet. I'd contact meranom to see if I could get the bracelet on the 607, but that black date wheel....

So what would you do?


----------



## kakefe

i changed my order again..no small second what a pity... hope not to change it again.. so waiting for my 617 now... 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Vostok bracelets usually look good in photos but less so in reality. So I wouldn't worry about getting one on a bracelet as you most likely end up removing it anyway.
Just get the dial you like

Chris


----------



## heimdalg

Arrived today. Thank you meranom.


----------



## claradead

Honestly I think the bracelet is fine. My guy complains it is flimsy and not well finished so it scrapes the skin a little.







I like it.


----------



## slowprop

heimdalg said:


> Arrived today. Thank you meranom.


Great looking watch. Looks good with the Nato strap. Congrats.


----------



## lucky watch

I really wanted one with the second hand at 9. Meranom gave me a refund no problem. :-s


----------



## C-Gee

Got mine this morning, time to have some fun!









Upon comparison with other cases...









It's an Amphipian 100 Case with a brush finish on the top side. Luckily for me, it's my favourite 















The Murphy VO1060 is a perfect fit and opens up a whole new line that can be modified.









I will probably switch the black date wheel for a white one and, if I find one, a more greenish lumed pip to fit the hands and hour dots.









Time to start shopping for the other colours and movements. Mostly something green!

Cheers!


----------



## Marco-T

frantsous said:


> Bad news, the K35 models which are not available right now on Meranom store will not be available for a long time as the factory decided to produce only few models.


I ordered one a bit over two weeks ago, the one I wanted was in stock. However no status change, it kept saying "processing"

Used the contact button on the website, no reply. Then I found member "Meranom", send a pm last week and the (immediately) reply was he hoped to send it in a week.
Today, still no movement in the status, so another pm send. He again replied immediately and gave me this explanation....

"_As the factory's store we collect the order basing on reports of watches availability on warehouse. _
_Sometime the factory says that they can give as the ordered by customer watch but it is needed some time to prepare one. _
_So we should wait._

_Sorry for inconvenience caused._
_But that is the price for being closest store to the factory"

_Don't get me wrong, I like the Vostoks Meranom sells and I appreciate the swift contact (and refund) the member on here provided.

However imho ordering from the Meranom website is a disaster









Btw, on the website the model still remains available and "in stock", when in fact it's not!

(no, this wasn't my first purchase at Meranom and yes, with the previous purchase I had the previous experience)


----------



## chirs1211

I ordered one on the 16th and got shipping notice today if that helps 


Chris


----------



## RFollia

C-Gee said:


> Got mine this morning, time to have some fun!
> 
> View attachment 2790682
> 
> 
> Upon comparison with other cases...
> 
> View attachment 2790690
> 
> 
> It's an Amphipian 100 Case with a brush finish on the top side. Luckily for me, it's my favourite
> 
> View attachment 2790706
> View attachment 2790714
> 
> 
> The Murphy VO1060 is a perfect fit and opens up a whole new line that can be modified.
> 
> View attachment 2790730
> 
> 
> I will probably switch the black date wheel for a white one and, if I find one, a more greenish lumed pip to fit the hands and hour dots.
> 
> View attachment 2790762
> 
> 
> Time to start shopping for the other colours and movements. Mostly something green!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you so much for the news. I still haven't received mine (24h green dial) but as soon as I get my hands on it I'll bechanging the bezel, don't know if I will drop in the classic amphibia coloured-dots one, or a 110 type, or the one from Boris,or one custom made by pers. but for sure the stock one is way too big for the watch. Yours looks stunning!


----------



## DolleDolf

Although I like the custom bezels I think it is the oversized bezels of the original that make this a 'different' watch .... do I "need" one .... do I really "need" one ..... ? If so, which one? Or two? 

Nooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## frantsous

The Hirsch Natural Rubber Strap is very very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Torbjorn

frantsous said:


> The Hirsch Natural Rubber Strap is very very comfortable to wear.
> 
> My compliments on the bezel change, very nice indeed. I have a K35 incoming so obviously I'm curious on the type of/source for that bezel.
> Thanks,
> Torbjorn


----------



## frantsous

Torbjorn said:


> I have a K35 incoming so obviously I'm curious on the type of/source for that bezel.
> Thanks,
> Torbjorn


Hello,

I ordered it with the watch: it is a Clean Bezel 01k3 from Meranom:









Clean Bezel 01k3 Meranom.com


----------



## tincob

Perdendosi said:


> I'm so close to ordering one... (I have some extra PayPal money burning a hole in my virtual wallet) but I'm frustrated by the configurations....
> Since they're all the same price, I feel like one should order a specimen with a bracelet. (rubber/NATO/leather are easily acquirable aftermarket, usually for a fraction of what a solid bracelet costs)....
> I think what I want is a white faced, 24 hour dial like the 607, with no date (or a white date wheel), with a bezel like the 623, with a bracelet. I'd contact meranom to see if I could get the bracelet on the 607, but that black date wheel....
> 
> So what would you do?


I feel the same way as you. I've been looking for an affordable 24hr watch and was so happy to stumble onto the Komandirskie K35. Don't want a date wheel due to the non quick-set. Even though people complain about the bracelet, for the same price, might as get it with.

Since I can't get the exact configuration, I may have to just go with the 624 and try to pick up a 607/617 bezel from someone. Then maybe pop for a brushed 22mm straight end bracelet from bandfever.


----------



## RFollia

frantsous said:


> The Hirsch Natural Rubber Strap is very very comfortable to wear.
> 
> View attachment 2851602
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851618


This combination suits the watch sooo well. Mine should be arriving in the following weeks. Hope you don't mind I follow your example, because that watch is s-tun-ning!
Best regards and thank you for sharing


----------



## sertse

Green dial or bracelet. Why do you do this Vostok??


----------



## frantsous

RFollia said:


> Hope you don't mind I follow your example, because that watch is s-tun-ning!


Please do it!


----------



## pley3r

While some elements of these are quite cool and its good to see the 24hr movement being used (the one in my Sturmanskie runs well) these would have to be some of the most user unfriendly 24hr dial layouts i have seen.


----------



## Culturby

Mine arrived yesterday. So far I really like the watch. I like how it looks on my wrist.
I'm not sure I understand those who change the bezel - In my opinion, its the bezel that make this watch stand out.
And I guess it will take some time to get use to a 34H watch...

Bjoern


----------



## chirs1211

Congrats, my blue 24h arrived yesterday too, and i'd agree the bezel does make it a bit different from other Vostok's.
The strap however is exactly what i expected, it'll stop the watch falling off your wrist but that's where it ends, mine will be coming off asap 

Chris


----------



## klaus357

chirs1211 said:


> Congrats, my blue 24h arrived yesterday too, and i'd agree the bezel does make it a bit different from other Vostok's.
> The strap however is exactly what i expected, it'll stop the watch falling off your wrist but that's where it ends, mine will be coming off asap
> 
> Chris


Please can You post one pic of yours?


----------



## Draygo

My two arrived today. Very happy indeed.


----------



## klaus357

Draygo said:


> My two arrived today. Very happy indeed.


Congrats! So nice both! White is my favorite one.


----------



## chirs1211

klaus357 said:


> Please can You post one pic of yours?


I'll get some sorted tomorrow for you 

Chris


----------



## klaus357

chirs1211 said:


> I'll get some sorted tomorrow for you
> 
> Chris


Waiting for You...


----------



## chirs1211

Apologies, work and a not very pleasant unscheduled trip to the dentist today, I'm hoping to get some done in the morning for you 

Chris


----------



## klaus357

chirs1211 said:


> Apologies, work and a not very pleasant unscheduled trip to the dentist today, I'm hoping to get some done in the morning for you
> 
> Chris


OK thanks!


----------



## chirs1211

Managed to get some pics done, apologies for the quality, the light is terrible today grey and raining
































































Chris


----------



## klaus357

Thank You very much for your pretty pics!so nice. Why it is only 100M?


----------



## chirs1211

To be honest i don't know, i think i recall someone saying this was the Amphibian 100 case, which is 200m. Guess only Vostok know why

Chris


----------



## chinochano

klaus357 said:


> Thank You very much for your pretty pics!so nice. Why it is only 100M?


Compared to another watch I own with similar bezel, seems glass is thinner compared to Amfibia. I guess that is the reason, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## frantsous

Just received this black one:









Still waiting for the bezel from Pers84 for this watch:


----------



## kakefe

after receiving it i changed the bezel with 35k2...








Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

Thanks for posting this. I've been wondering how the watch would look with the 35k2 bezel. It looks great. Looks like I'll have to wait for it to be back in stock at Meranom and buy one.


----------



## klaus357

Lug size? 22mm?


----------



## frantsous

I did like kakefe and like it!


----------



## e4k4

Hi all,

Fell in love with the 350607 when I first spotted it in the 24-hour forum, and a few weeks back I ordered it from Komandirskie.com. Must say it's really nice watch, didn't really expect that from the price! My first experience with Vostock and a watch with a 24-hour dial as well. Was a bit confused the first day I wore it, wasn't really obvious what the time was 

Took some photos last week:





















Cheers,
Eric


----------



## e4k4

klaus357 said:


> Lug size? 22mm?


Yes, it's 22mm.


----------



## slowprop

I am keeping my eyes open for the 350501 that's the one with the green dial. No sign of it being available anywhere I can see.


----------



## klaus357

Instead, I am keeping my eyes on the model 350514 (the one exactly like the posted by @Draygo) which is currently in pre-order. What does it mean? if I place now the order I will be charged now or when will be shipped? What do you advise me to do? place my order now or wait until it will return available again?


----------



## Torbjorn

Presenting my new 24hr K35 that came in yesterday and got an introductory ride in the winder. I'm impressed, well built and very wearable size. Meranom was out of bracelets so I choose a Vostok signed black leather for in instead. Yes, the protective plastic is still on the dial. 
Torbjorn 









Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## nebrit

The size of the watch strap is 18mm, 20mm or 22mm. I have a amphibia and it is 18mm.

Thank You.


----------



## Torbjorn

nebrit said:


> The size of the watch strap is 18mm, 20mm or 22mm. I have a amphibia and it is 18mm.
> 
> Thank You.


It's 22mm.

Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## nebrit

Thank you!!!when I have the modified entire watch you presented it.


----------



## frantsous

Here with a Bezel 090:

http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-090.html


----------



## klaus357

frantsous said:


> Here with a Bezel 090:
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-090.html
> View attachment 3112274


Really cool! Is it difficult to change the bezel?


----------



## frantsous

klaus357 said:


> Really cool! Is it difficult to change the bezel?


No but just becareful to not scratch the case.


----------



## RFollia

frantsous said:


> Here with a Bezel 090:
> 
> *Bezel 090 Meranom.com*
> 
> View attachment 3112274


It looks so GREAT!! I wonder how the 24hr green one might look with this bezel.
Best regards and thanks for saring such good work
Robert


----------



## portunderground

Got this a couple of days back. Needs time to get used to reading it. Love it so far. Changed to a leather nato strap.


----------



## kgo

I call this one the GMT MASTER 35:


----------



## Torbjorn

kgo said:


> I call this one the GMT MASTER 35:
> 
> It's very nice, congrats. Might I ask what kind/source of bezel and insert?
> Torbjorn


----------



## kgo

Torbjorn said:


> kgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one the GMT MASTER 35:
> 
> It's very nice, congrats. Might I ask what kind/source of bezel and insert?
> Torbjorn
> 
> 
> 
> A [Murphy bezel](Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.) and an [insert from dagaz](http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5555173). I'm tempted to do a black dial with a 24 hour pepsi bezel as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## C-Gee

Busy morning!

Finally got my K35 the way I wanted it after waiting 45 days for parts to arrive 

Change date wheel from black to white and slapped on the Komandirskie black hands. With all the numbers and the condensed info on the dial I felt a smaller hour hand was more suited.









Cheers!


----------



## RFollia

C-Gee said:


> Busy morning!
> 
> Finally got my K35 the way I wanted it after waiting 45 days for parts to arrive
> 
> Change date wheel from black to white and slapped on the Komandirskie black hands. With all the numbers and the condensed info on the dial I felt a smaller hour hand was more suited.
> 
> View attachment 3425418
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Excellent combination! Dirskie hands, k35 (100) case+ brzel (by pers?) make a stunner!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## sertse

It's here! It's here! I bought from komandirskie.com was recommended by others here. Took 3 weeks to arrive.

Here it is, still in plastic with my 090 Amphibia I bought last year which started my Russian watch obsession.










I think the lume on this is better then the standard Vostoks too.


----------



## frantsous

Red rubber is not too bad:


----------



## T-Spoon

So I'm thinkin of getting one (either pre-ordering the black dial 24h version from Meranom or waiting 'til the green dial version with the 9 o clock second comesavailable) BUT I have few issues. Firstly: this looks massive with the bulky bezel. I have about six and a half inch wrist and would appreciate a wrist shot from someone with similar size wrist.

Secondly: what would be the best (reasonably prized) bracelet for this beauty? Most important factor to me would be that there's not a huge gap between the bracelet and the case. As seamless as possible. Matching finish would probably be WAY too much to ask... I guess i can try and find a place that brushes it to match the case. Solid links if possible but could settle for folded ones if I have to. Not a huge fan of mesh btw.

Thanks in advance if you can help me. Made this account to ask these questions but I've been lurking for sometime already.


----------



## T-Spoon

C-Gee said:


> Busy morning!
> 
> Finally got my K35 the way I wanted it after waiting 45 days for parts to arrive
> 
> Change date wheel from black to white and slapped on the Komandirskie black hands. With all the numbers and the condensed info on the dial I felt a smaller hour hand was more suited.
> 
> View attachment 3425418
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Where could one get the white date wheel? White dial 24h version looks awesome except for the black date wheel...


----------



## C-Gee

T-Spoon said:


> Where could one get the white date wheel? White dial 24h version looks awesome except for the black date wheel...


I did the mod for the same reason... Vostok only makes it in black.


----------



## T-Spoon

C-Gee said:


> I did the mod for the same reason... Vostok only makes it in black.


I seem to have been a bit unclear, sorry. I know it's a mod. I was wondering where I could get a white date wheel that fits this watch.


----------



## amil

тут банят за такое.


----------



## amil

интересно... в перьми ЧЧЗ филиал свой открыл?


----------



## andy5544

I received my 350642 from Meranom on Friday. They were waiting on the bracelet (to be made I guess?) so I just had them ship it on the black zulu which I like better anyways, no regrets at all. It looks great and seems to be keeping within about 10 seconds a day.


----------



## nebrit

andy5544 said:


> I received my 350642 from Meranom on Friday. They were waiting on the bracelet (to be made I guess?) so I just had them ship it on the black zulu which I like better anyways, no regrets at all. It looks great and seems to be keeping within about 10 seconds a day.


photos of this expectacular watch!!!! Please...photos


----------



## kakefe

Another mod.. k35 black dial with clean bezel

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lecturer

*Re: Vostok K35 Automatic, 24 dial, strap?*

Dear watchlovers,

This is my very first post in this amazing forum.

I have a couple of questions regarding my Vostok Komandirskie automatic 24 dial watch. I bought this watch from Chistopolcity. The metal strap does not match the one with the picture. It is a differet model -never seen it in any other Vostok, does not have the trade mark letter B for Vostok on the clasp, the clasp says "stainless steel" in English, not Russian, and finally it is very light! So, Is it made in China?, i thought Vostok makes everything in house including the straps. Why write in English? Why not the letter B on the clasp? Can you please tell me? 
Thank you

Also, i emailed chistopolcity, they told me that's what the factory send. It was original and all that.


----------



## lucky watch

*Re: Vostok K35 Automatic, 24 dial, strap?*

I would be surprised if everything is made in house. Straps, bezels and maybe some dials from China. Thats just my opinion.
Great looking watch..................b-)


----------



## kgo

This user mentioned that Meranom was having trouble getting bracelets. Maybe they started using another source to catch up. Anyway, the normal bracelets are cheap enough and most people replace them, so I don't think they'll get many complaints about changes.



andy5544 said:


> I received my 350642 from Meranom on Friday. They were waiting on the bracelet (to be made I guess?) so I just had them ship it on the black zulu which I like better anyways, no regrets at all. It looks great and seems to be keeping within about 10 seconds a day.


----------



## Perdendosi

That is... really weird.
I've never seen a Vostok bracelet like that before. (Made in-house or contracted out.) No end-links... no branding... I'm also surprised that Chistopolcity, a good seller, would simply say "that's what the factory sent" when clearly they've seen what bracelets normally come on the 35 series.


----------



## The Lecturer

Thank you for your replies. I am indeed very much annoyed. Well, i am going to go get my name or initials written on the part where the B should have been. Looking at the clasp, i suppose it is original Vostok, outsourced or inhouse, because it is the same style like the ones in thw pictures online.


----------



## The Lecturer

By the way, i am very positive i have seen this strap style on an online Vostok. I just can't find it. 

Also, there are appropriate end links on the strap, the pictures doesn't really show them...


----------



## chirs1211

To be honest if mine had come with that strap i most likely wouldn't have changed it.
Looks much better than the usual Vostok bracelet.

Chris


----------



## The Lecturer

Thank you Chris, it makes me feel more positive about it once someone else likes it too. 

Well, let me ask a final question. So, are all the Vostok K35 straps light like mine? Even the ones with B on the clasp? I was very surprised when I hold it in my hand, i was definetely expecting a much heavier strap, like that of my Swatch Irony. 

Also, someone said that this hasn't got end-links? I am very new with the jargon, what exactly is an end-link? I thought my strap has it, just a straight end.. thank you


----------



## chirs1211

Yes almost all Vostok bracelets are all pretty 'tinny' and rattly to be honest i removed mine within a few minutes of getting the watch.
It seems Vostok has invested most of the budget into the watch itself, which is a good thing
There are no end-links on the K35 bracelet as the area where the bracelet attaches is squared offand as you rightly said has a straight end, this area, on round cased watches, is usually curved and the end link fits at the end of the strap and is shaped to fit into the curve of the watch case.
Hope that makes sense

Chris


----------



## The Lecturer

Yes, it now makes sense, the curvy end. I actually ebayed the words 'strap end link', and the results showed Rolex curvy ends, and now with your explanation, it is confirmed.

Also, I found my strap on line, a google image search brought this picture below from chistopolcity. I knew I have seen it! 

I will surely get my names carved to the clasp! It is quite annoying that the B is missing though..


----------



## chirs1211

Great glad to be of help

Chris


----------



## The Lecturer

Hi all, 

So my beloved watch's screen got scratched. It is annoying! I saw both on Chistopolcity and Ebay there are replacement glasses. I have a couple of questions, i would appreciate your help and answers. 

1. What is the diameter of the glass? The ones are ebay say they are 31.2 mm. Is that what the diameter of my watch? How do you measure it best? Does anyone know the exact measurement?

2. I saw that they sell mineral glass screens. That is exactly what i want! No scratches! However there are two kinds, domed and a straighter. Well, do you suggest a glass one at all, or is plastic better? Would it fit my watch perfectly? Would it be tight enough to retain the water proofness? And, the retailer has a lot of them, would i need to buy 31 or 32 mm.? 

I am aware there are so many questions, but i think short answers would suffice 

Thank you...


----------



## Coug76

The Lecturer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So my beloved watch's screen got scratched. It is annoying! I saw both on Chistopolcity and Ebay there are replacement glasses. I have a couple of questions, i would appreciate your help and answers.
> 
> 1. What is the diameter of the glass? The ones are ebay say they are 31.2 mm. Is that what the diameter of my watch? How do you measure it best? Does anyone know the exact measurement?
> 
> 2. I saw that they sell mineral glass screens. That is exactly what i want! No scratches! However there are two kinds, domed and a straighter. Well, do you suggest a glass one at all, or is plastic better? Would it fit my watch perfectly? Would it be tight enough to retain the water proofness? And, the retailer has a lot of them, would i need to buy 31 or 32 mm.?
> 
> I am aware there are so many questions, but i think short answers would suffice
> 
> Thank you...


You might give polishing the crystal a try. Cheap and not complicated.


----------



## The Lecturer

Thank you, but mineral glass is cheap too. Less than ten dollars. Any idea about the diameter?


----------



## The Lecturer

Would 31.2 mm 2 mm thickness work?


----------



## Perdendosi

The Lecturer said:


> Would 31.2 mm 2 mm thickness work?


The problem with replacing the plexi with mineral is that it may not fit exactly right, and the seal may not work, making your watch not waterproof. I would e-mail Meranom and ask regarding the dimensions for mineral.

Seriously, to polish a plexi crystal, all you need is some toothpaste (or, if it's a deep scratch, some wet sandpaper, some brasso, some toothpaste, and some elbow grease).


----------



## The Lecturer

Thank you, and thank you so very much for emailing meranom for me! You are indeed very helpful. I need to learn the toothbrush polishing, i wonder if it would work on the bezel too? 

I was swinging my two and a half year old daughter on the tire swing, the tire came bsck abrubtly and hit the watch! So annoying...


----------



## The Lecturer

Also, i do not wish to have a non water proof watch! That is why I never wear my Jacques Lemans! Wedding gift from my wife. A Swiss wonder(!) with Japanese Miyota movement. I never know who to blame for the occasional mist in my watch, the Swiss or the Japanese


----------



## DavidUK

Does anyone know if the standard Amphibia bezels fit the K35 or would you need a larger bezel? Thanks


----------



## Draygo

DavidUK said:


> Does anyone know if the standard Amphibia bezels fit the K35 or would you need a larger bezel? Thanks


Yes they do. (It's just a standard 100 Amphibia case I think.). I've modded both of mine with Amphibia bezels.

Here's one:


----------



## Arizone

While the nice brushed bezel looks great, it's actually a bit misleading. If you look at it from the side you can see the chrome to which we are all accustomed. I confirmed it with Meranom too since I couldn't find the answer here: K35 bezels are brass!

Regardless, it's a gorgeous watch. I swapped the hands like Comrade C-Gee, and I happen to have a white date wheel I'm not using, but decided I'd rather leave it black. Last, I added this extremely nice Super Engineer II from Strapcode. No one needs to know it cost the same as the watch itself!


----------



## linuxs

arrived Tuesday from meranom









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rain dog

Just received my second K35, a green dial with small seconds, from Chistopol. Of course I immediately started experimenting with straps, bracelets, and bezels...















Here it is with its older cousin.








I'm still not sure about the bezel, but I'm hesitant to remove it. When I took this one off, the crystal popped off as well! I've done a good many bezel swaps on Vostoks, and this is the first time this has happened. (I thought the crystal was installed from inside the case, but I guess that exposes my ignorance on the matter.) I pressed it back into place, and it seems secure enough, but I assume the water resistance is now basically zero. Anyone have some insight to share?


----------



## taike

rain dog said:


> ...
> I'm still not sure about the bezel, but I'm hesitant to remove it. When I took this one off, the crystal popped off as well! I've done a good many bezel swaps on Vostoks, and this is the first time this has happened. (I thought the crystal was installed from inside the case, but I guess that exposes my ignorance on the matter.) I pressed it back into place, and it seems secure enough, but I assume the water resistance is now basically zero. Anyone have some insight to share?


Factory crystal installation 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=857098167636193



Looks to be glued and pressed in from outside.


----------



## rain dog

taike said:


> Looks to be glued and pressed in from outside.


Thank you! Amazing what you can learn if you know where to look. Seems that mine may not have been properly glued, but I don't plan to get it wet anyway.


----------



## mutantmoments

Absolutely love mine

Sent from my iClone


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Mine came yesterday, and I really like it.


----------



## Schlumpf

Hello from its sister:


----------



## sgt_hack

Am I too late to the party? I'm interested in the white dial 350607, but it seems to be out of stock everywhere!


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

sgt_hack said:


> Am I too late to the party? I'm interested in the white dial 350607, but it seems to be out of stock everywhere!


You can find more than one on eBay:

Orologio militare russo 24 ore Vostok Komandirskie K-35 | eBay


----------



## sgt_hack

That is 350624 and not 350607. But yes, one came up after I posted above. But I'm uncertain about buying from Ukraine for 20 usd more than an official retailer.


----------



## Nikolaevich

Here is mine


----------



## lucky watch

* Meranom now! just ordered this ......................*:-d


----------



## Mister Mike

lucky watch said:


> * Meranom now! just ordered this ......................*:-d
> 
> View attachment 5829842


Well, those went fast!


----------



## arktika1148

lucky watch said:


> * Meranom now! just ordered this ......................*:-d
> 
> View attachment 5829842


Received mine yesterday 
Many congrats. mate.


----------



## lucky watch

Mister Mike did you get one?



Mister Mike said:


> Well, those went fast!


----------



## chirs1211

Got the email they were in stock while a work, by the time i'd got home they'd gone 
I wonder how many they actually had in ??

Chris


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## ex_levy

Beautiful! Sadly out of stock on meranom.(and on ebay too).This will be my next(next,next...) komandirskie
How is the accuracy?


----------



## arktika1148

ex_levy said:


> Beautiful! Sadly out of stock on meranom.(and on ebay too).This will be my next(next,next...) komandirskie
> How is the accuracy?


Over four days or so never noticed, a few seconds perhaps.
Hands stay lit overnight, dots fade fairly quick, numbers not lumed btw.


----------



## DavidUK

I love the watch but didn't think the bezel suited it, so changed for a plain bezel. I have used the original bezel on an Amphibia, a photo of which is on the WRUW Nov thread where I think it looks much better suited.


----------



## robbra

I had my new 24hr khaki Komandirski delivered yesterday after being pre-ordered on 1st Sept and despatched on the 2nd November.
My impressions are it wears larger than my Amphibias mainly due to the large bezel, which has some sharp edges and wider lugs.
The zulu strap had some sharp mouldings that had to be trimmed but seems quite comfortable.
The crown is the usual thin cap which is too large for the thickness of the case and the sharp edge of the cap can be felt on the underside( did I read a post where the cap can be removed?). It has already caught on my sleeve.
Lume on the hands lasted more than seven hours but hour markers and bezel dot 90 minutes.
The dial is matt, very flat and hour numbers off white making it not the easiest to read in low light, nowhere near as clear as on Meranoms website.
Not a bad watch for the price of an amphibia and apart from the niggles I like it but whether it will stay with me remains to be seen. So far keeping good time But I might get more pleasure from my 53 case Komandirskie.
My worst moment was waking up at 6.30, seeing the hour hand at 3 and thinking the watch had stopped in the night.It's now showing 10 to 5 which is 10 to 10. Could take some getting used to.


----------



## messyGarage

This thread deserves a bump...

My K35 24h, finally has got the long waited bezel... Can be called the "двойное время" K35? (shamefully translated from google... )



Hoping more pictures of all these beautiful K35 around here...


----------



## robbra

Had mine a couple of weeks and am completely underwhelmed. I really wanted a 24hr watch but this ain't it. The bezel is huge, both it and the tin crown catches sleeves where it overlaps the case and the zulu is uncomfortable compared to s standard nato. 
To tell the truth it was back in the box after 2/3 days and I'll eventually sell it. It's the first Vostok out of 6 or seven I have no interest in. Back to my old amphibias and Hanowa quartz.


----------



## messyGarage

I'm sorry to hear your complaint... maybe having the bezel swapped with one that you like more, can give your K35 another try?

All in all, it's a 100 case Amphibian, with some unique modifications...


----------



## Apatride

What is the lume like on these?
I am looking at the 350607 (white dial with date, 24) which appeals to me because I do not have any white dial in my collection but the black version of it seems to have more lume (including numbers) which, if the lume is any good, might appeal to me even more.
I am thinking of getting the 350501 as well, the green dial with small seconds hand but it is available as pre-order on Meranom, anyone has experience with that? What I read here left me a bit puzzled.


----------



## ex_levy

I have a 350501 , and the lume is surprisingly good! (9-12-3 dots + hands, sadly no lume on 6)

Try to search on ebay, it used to be for sale from reliable seller.



Apatride said:


> What is the lume like on these?
> I am looking at the 350607 (white dial with date, 24) which appeals to me because I do not have any white dial in my collection but the black version of it seems to have more lume (including numbers) which, if the lume is any good, might appeal to me even more.
> I am thinking of getting the 350501 as well, the green dial with small seconds hand but it is available as pre-order on Meranom, anyone has experience with that? What I read here left me a bit puzzled.


----------



## Rat Fink

My first 24 hour watch. I like it.


----------



## sgt_hack

@Rat Fink
Which bezel is that?


----------



## dutchassasin

Not 100% shure but it looks to be a Amphibia green bezel 
Vostok Vostok Amphibia Green Bezel Meranom.com


----------



## ffeingol

I just stumbled across this thread and watch and it's looks very nice. From people that already own one, any thoughts on the 350607 vs 350624? I like the bolder numbers on the 607, but the lack of date and 'pip' triangle on the 624.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I'm really liking mine! Still waiting on some new hands though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol

I'm looking to pull the trigger on the 350607, but I'm not really fond of the bezel. Meranom does not have a big selection at the current time, so I'm looking to pick up the bezel on eBay. Can anyone give the dimensions that the bezel needs to be so I can be somewhat sure it actually fits. I can't find a lot a details on this particular case.

Thanks!


----------



## ThePossumKing

ffeingol said:


> I'm looking to pull the trigger on the 350607, but I'm not really fond of the bezel. Meranom does not have a big selection at the current time, so I'm looking to pick up the bezel on eBay. Can anyone give the dimensions that the bezel needs to be so I can be somewhat sure it actually fits. I can't find a lot a details on this particular case.
> 
> Thanks!


It's the same as the 100 case, so any boris or Murphy bezel will work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

ffeingol said:


> I'm looking to pull the trigger on the 350607, but I'm not really fond of the bezel. Meranom does not have a big selection at the current time, so I'm looking to pick up the bezel on eBay. Can anyone give the dimensions that the bezel needs to be so I can be somewhat sure it actually fits. I can't find a lot a details on this particular case.
> 
> Thanks!


A plain bezel looks great on these.


----------



## DavidUK

ffeingol said:


> I'm looking to pull the trigger on the 350607, but I'm not really fond of the bezel. Meranom does not have a big selection at the current time, so I'm looking to pick up the bezel on eBay. Can anyone give the dimensions that the bezel needs to be so I can be somewhat sure it actually fits. I can't find a lot a details on this particular case.
> 
> Thanks!


A plain bezel looks great on these.


----------



## fofofomin

ThePossumKing said:


> I'm really liking mine! Still waiting on some new hands though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the bezel combo!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol

I'm still thinking about getting one of these ( 350607) but I'm a bit nervous because of the size (42 x 15 ). In looking at the wrist shots in this thread it does not look that 'thick'. Is the height because of the crystal? Does anyone have the weight of the watch? I had a pilot watch about this size and it was quite substantial (too thick for me).


----------



## Armenian

Does anyone know whether the stock bezels are brushed chrome, or stainless steel. I am getting conflicting information from dealers.


----------



## nupicasso

This piece really is a beauty. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

the bezel on K35 actually is chromed brass. Removed to replace with a pers bezel, the metal is soft. Actually these bezels are pretty good: the brushed finish on the face resembles pretty well stainless steel.


----------



## Armenian

messyGarage said:


> the bezel on K35 actually is chromed brass. Removed to replace with a pers bezel, the metal is soft. Actually these bezels are pretty good: the brushed finish on the face resembles pretty well stainless steel.


Do you mind telling how you know? I've also heard the opposite (that the bezel is stainless steel)


----------



## Arizone

Armenian said:


> Do you mind telling how you know? I've also heard the opposite (that the bezel is stainless steel)


I've asked Meranom myself, and when you look at the polished sides of the bezel versus the brushed top it quite easily resembles the chrome we know_ and love_.


----------



## messyGarage

Armenian said:


> Do you mind telling how you know? I've also heard the opposite (that the bezel is stainless steel)


Until I've read Arizone asking Meranom some posts ago, I also believed it was steel.
And when I've removed the bezel from my K35 to install a pers184 one, noted that is softer metal than stainless steel.
When removing, the wire form little dents on the underside, steel bezel that I've uninstalled dont do that.

But, despite are brass, are very well made (especially the brushed surface, It resemble very well brushed steel) and unique to the K35.


----------



## Armenian

Anyone try de-chroming this particular bezel?


----------



## apostolis159

I'm interested in getting one of those, either 350607 or 350617. Leaning on the black dial at the moment although that comes with a bracelet and I'm not a fan (willing to try, just not a fan).
I have a 7.5"+ wrist so I don't think the size/thickness would be a problem.
I get it from this thread that the go to place to buy one of those is meranom.com?? Not interested to change the bezel yet, but I really like the one ThePossumKing posted. So maybe later.
Anything else I need to know or consider?


----------



## ffeingol

There are numerous sellers on eBay also selling these, but at least to the US, Meranom is the least expensive. If you don't think you'll like the bracelet, I'd suggest contacting the seller and seeing if they are willing to swap it. I don't know if Meranom will, but several of the eBay sellers I've dealt with will.


----------



## apostolis159

I live in the UK and it looks like Meranom is the least expensive option too.
I prefer the black dial and honestly, I'm willing to try the bracelet (I've read in here is not the best quality), and I'll just get a nato or leather just in case. Is it too thick on a nato?


----------



## messyGarage

On NATO is perfect
some Zulus are too thick, making the watch riding too high
IMHO


----------



## apostolis159

Only now that you mentioned it I realised there is a difference. Never worn any of the two (new in watches plus I prefer leather.)
From what you say, Zulu won't do it for me. I think I'm gonna get a NATO to test it out. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mister Mike

lucky watch said:


> Mister Mike did you get one?


I ended up preordering it in November, and it arrived yesterday! Actually it's a gift for a friend, but I'm very impressed with it, and should have ordered two! Great looking watch -- I love the brushed finish.


----------



## apostolis159

Just placed my order for a 350617. I'm going to get a NATO strap too to try it out. It is a 22mm, right?
Can't wait for it, hopefully it won't take long since I'm in the UK.


----------



## cuthbert

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 5850138


This.

I just found out the existance of this new model and to be honest I am surprised to see the military order of the Russian Government went to a sort of 060 poor relative, this one with cloth strap and olive green dial just looks like what a military watch should be, if I were a Russian soldier going in action I wouldn't have much doubt about it.

I am a little undecided between this one and 24h version.


----------



## Emrejagger

I wanna get this watch it's around 80€ shipping included. How is the accuracy of this watch? How does it keep time, It certainly looks rugged and tough ( which I really like ). I own a skx007 and orient ray. Will this keep equally time and quality wise or is this some cheap watch just to have fun with?














Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

I have a K35 and a Orient Ray. The dial painting and the case brushing on the Vostok is better. The case finish, lume and the dial indizes of the Orient is better plus the Orient has a unidirectional bezel.
Accuracy is good on both of my watches, the Vostok is a bit more accurate but this depends on a bit of luck, for both of them.
I say go get it, it's totally worth the money and far away from cheap.


----------



## Rimmed762

It is a pretty rugged watch. 2416 caliber in brushed Amphibia 100-case. If you look about Amphibia reviews you can't go wrong. 

I bought similiar in white and haven't regretted.


----------



## apostolis159

I am still waiting for mine, but I have a question.
As I mentioned I'm going to get a nato strap, but I am want to give the bracelet a shot.
So, what tools do I need to adjust/size it?


----------



## Rimmed762

Bracelet is identical with the one of Amphibia 100. You'll find small arrows inside of bracelet. Then just slide the connecting pieces out. I used small screwdriver. Quite easy after you find the connecting pieces.

Bracelet is quite nice but not durable.


----------



## ffeingol

Finally pulled the trigger on a 350607 (white 24 hour dial with date). Now the waiting begins.


----------



## apostolis159

Where can I find bezels like these two? Or like the amphibia bezels some people posted? Meranom is out of stock and have no idea where to look and what size fits.
Also meranom informed me my 617 is shipped and I can't wait!!!



C-Gee said:


> View attachment 2790762





ThePossumKing said:


>


----------



## ThePossumKing

apostolis159 said:


> Where can I find bezels like these two? Or like the amphibia bezels some people posted? Meranom is out of stock and have no idea where to look and what size fits.
> Also meranom informed me my 617 is shipped and I can't wait!!!


My bezel is from boris_gvb on ebay and the insert is a Brodman insert from Dagaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

Still loving my K35 and that red box they come in..........................b-)


----------



## ejes

Just got my first dirskie this past week. I love it. I might even end up liking it more than my Amphibians.I love the color of the face and the design on this 35. Sorry for the poor photos.


----------



## AnNev




----------



## AnNev

View attachment 7192786


----------



## Rimmed762

ejes said:


> Just got my first dirskie this past week. I love it. I might even end up liking it more than my Amphibians.I love the color of the face and the design on this 35. Sorry for the poor photos.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7136602&d=1455761244"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That looked very much like my wrist shot. I even wondered that 'did I post it here also'.

Well, heres mine. My pictures are of a lower quality and apparently I am a bit less hairy.


----------



## apostolis159

Mine has arrived a couple of days ago and I'm loving it. I'm wearing it on a black NATO at the moment. Will post some pics once home later.
Was going through the thread again and saw this. Need info on the bezel and strap, this grey works great on this watch. Pleeeease Draygo?! 

This is exactly the type of bezel I'm looking for. Black, lume pip on 12 and minute markers up to 20 (in red or greyish/white). Meranom does not have the 333 bezel in stock and similar ones on ebay are £30-£40. Any ideas guys?!



Draygo said:


>


----------



## LivingTheDream

apostolis159 said:


> Mine has arrived a couple of days ago and I'm loving it. I'm wearing it on a black NATO at the moment. Will post some pics once home later.
> Was going through the thread again and saw this. Need info on the bezel and strap, this grey works great on this watch. Pleeeease Draygo?!
> 
> This is exactly the type of bezel I'm looking for. Black, lume pip on 12 and minute markers up to 20 (in red or greyish/white). Meranom does not have the 333 bezel in stock and similar ones on ebay are £30-£40. Any ideas guys?!


Looks cool. Haven't seen that one before.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol

Mine arrived last night. Swapped the stock 5 buckle start for one of my normal nato's. I'll prob. also swap out the bezel. It looks very nice, but I'm afraid the sharp edges will catch on a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## ffeingol

Any trick for swapping the bezel on these guys (or maybe mine is just stubborn). I've done it before and had no issues (just popped off). This one bent my case back knife and is still on strong.


----------



## Uros TSI

Seen photos online of these with clean bezels, shouldn't be a problem. It's a 100 case with brushed finish, with thinner glass hence the 100m wr IMHO. 

P8 Lite TT


----------



## DavidUK

Uros TSI said:


> Seen photos online of these with clean bezels, shouldn't be a problem. It's a 100 case with brushed finish, with thinner glass hence the 100m wr IMHO.
> 
> P8 Lite TT


A clean bezel looks much better on these. The original bezel went on an old Soviet piece which arrived with a tatty bezel, so happy all round.

View attachment 7472306
View attachment 7472338


----------



## Draygo

apostolis159 said:


> Mine has arrived a couple of days ago and I'm loving it. I'm wearing it on a black NATO at the moment. Will post some pics once home later.
> Was going through the thread again and saw this. Need info on the bezel and strap, this grey works great on this watch. Pleeeease Draygo?!
> 
> This is exactly the type of bezel I'm looking for. Black, lume pip on 12 and minute markers up to 20 (in red or greyish/white). Meranom does not have the 333 bezel in stock and similar ones on ebay are £30-£40. Any ideas guys?!


My apologies for taking so long to respond. The bezel insert is a Dagaz Seiko insert. Google will find him. The bezel is a Dave Murphy bezel. Oh and the strap is a Hadley Roma Cordura - try Weston Watch Straps in the uk. A great seller. Please feel free to PM me if you want more details!


----------



## Rimmed762

DavidUK said:


> The original bezel went on an old Soviet piece which arrived with a tatty bezel, so happy all round.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7472306"] 7472306


Does it not interfere with crown? I haven't tried that bezel with smaller cases but my 09, 10 and larger 11 bezel interfere with crowns. If it doesn't I think that is very good news. Maybe smaller crown of Komandirskie helps with this mod. But this look like larger crown.


----------



## Armenian

I'm assuming this watch winds counterclockwise? 

I just got this watch and its been acting funny after I hand wind it. 
After I've wound it a bit, I then try to set the time. A couple of times during this process, the movement completely stops. when I screw the crown back in place, it still doesn't move. I have to unscrew and jiggle with the time again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

It's a common feature with Vostoks. 

P8 Lite TT


----------



## Rimmed762

Sometimes little shaking is all that it needs to get the watch running.

But mostly stopping tells that there could be dirt inside the watch and the need for service.


----------



## Armenian

Does this suggest that there will be issues with the watch stopped on my wrist? Or is it only a time-setting goof that it has


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Armenian said:


> I'm assuming this watch winds counterclockwise?
> 
> I just got this watch and its been acting funny after I hand wind it.
> After I've wound it a bit, I then try to set the time. A couple of times during this process, the movement completely stops. when I screw the crown back in place, it still doesn't move. I have to unscrew and jiggle with the time again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To wind by hand, unscrew crown counter clockwise, apply slight outward pressure, and wind clockwise. You can use a ratcheting action to wind if it helps with keeping the outward pressure.

If you set hands counter clockwise, second hand will pause momentarily and then jump forward a few seconds after you stop turning crown.


----------



## Rimmed762

These are so new watches that there shouldn't be need for service for next decade.


----------



## cynthiamyra

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## marko29

Here is mine. Changed the strap and the bezel. Think to sand the bezel, what do you think?? Is it better this way or with sanded bezzel?


----------



## claradead

Gonna order a bezel off Pers!


----------



## Martins.

And Brazalet


----------



## psco78

My 350645 in final condition. Ditched the nylon strap for a stock Vostok bracelet but found that the green dial becomes very washed out so I ordered a Boris bezel to add some contrast. Doesn't look half bad imo.


----------



## Stereotype

C-Gee,

Where did you get that famtastic Bezel Insert?


----------



## C-Gee

Stereotype said:


> C-Gee,
> 
> Where did you get that famtastic Bezel Insert?


Yobokies


----------



## kkphoto

My K-35 arrived yesterday and being the "low impulse control " guy that I am I had to crack that puppy open and replace the back right away. The glass back from Meranom for Amphibias fits it fine. I have the Logo rubber strap for it as well which I will put on today. (I can see how this whole buying a cheap cool Russian watch thing could get a bit addictive!)
















This band goes on today...


----------



## mattbeme

kkphoto --- "....._This band goes on today.._."









-- Welcome to the Forum !

Wow, that is one chunky looking strap. I'm anxious to see how it looks on the watch.

_
"I can see how this whole buying a cheap cool Russian watch thing could get a bit addictive! "

- _Yes, sadly yes......


----------



## kkphoto

Yeah, it's pretty fat alright! I may have to tweak it a bit so that the buckle sits flatter. Love the look though and feels great on the wrist. I think he may be sold out. I know Krishna from the Russian watches Facebook page was looking at the last one this morning.


----------



## Stereotype

Great thanks, I'll take a look. Do they have a website?



C-Gee said:


> Yobokies


----------



## Stereotype

Umm! You are not wrong. I've gone with a few Amphibia's but now progressed onto Komandirskie to help fuel the addiction! Be careful, very careful!


----------



## kkphoto

Stereotype said:


> Umm! You are not wrong. I've gone with a few Amphibia's but now progressed onto Komandirskie to help fuel the addiction! Be careful, very careful!


Haha! Moderation not my strong suit!


----------



## linuxs

here is my three k35









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Stupid question to which I likely have the answer, but are those are true 24 dial movementsl? Once around per day?

Thanks



linuxs said:


> here is my three k35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Rocat said:


> Stupid question to which I likely have the answer, but are those are true 24 dial movementsl? Once around per day?
> 
> Thanks


Indeed they are. Also good for winding on the date (if you have one with a date complication). Only once round to wind it on rather than twice!


----------



## Martins.




----------



## linuxs

yes, they are real movements to 24 hours


----------



## mattbeme

I love the green dials but I need a calendar.

I have a bad memory. I cannot remember what I ate for breakfast


----------



## mattbeme

That blue is wonderful !


----------



## mattbeme

I love the green dials but I need a calendar.

I have a bad memory. I cannot remember what I ate for breakfast

-- Did I post this already? ... I forgot.


----------



## Stereotype

Got my Komandirskie K-35 delivered today. I have modded already and will post pictures soon. Interestingly, I have noticed how much louder the tick is compared to my Amphibia's. I've set the time and will monitor. I was wondering if the louder tick had anything to do with the thinner crystal of the Komandirskie as opposed to the Amphibia? The automatic rotor also appears noisier when I shake it? Has anyone else noticed this? Was packaged with all papers and plastic crystal cover etc.


----------



## Rygen

rain dog said:


> Just received my second K35, a green dial with small seconds, from Chistopol. Of course I immediately started experimenting with straps, bracelets, and bezels...
> View attachment 5324714
> 
> View attachment 5324746
> 
> 
> Here it is with its older cousin.
> View attachment 5324778
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure about the bezel, but I'm hesitant to remove it. When I took this one off, the crystal popped off as well! I've done a good many bezel swaps on Vostoks, and this is the first time this has happened. (I thought the crystal was installed from inside the case, but I guess that exposes my ignorance on the matter.) I pressed it back into place, and it seems secure enough, but I assume the water resistance is now basically zero. Anyone have some insight to share?


This sold me to order the green one. Many thanks. Now I wait...


----------



## rain dog

Rygen said:


> This sold me to order the green one. Many thanks. Now I wait...


I predict that you'll like it! The 350 case (same as the Amphibia 100 case, I think, except that it's brushed) has become my favorite Vostok case. I have four Amphibias with the 710 case, and I do like them, but the 350 seems to sit better on my wrist.


----------



## yorki_man

And here is mine. I have to change bezel. I'm sure of it


----------



## Stereotype

Stereotype said:


> Got my Komandirskie K-35 delivered today. I have modded already and will post pictures soon. Interestingly, I have noticed how much louder the tick is compared to my Amphibia's. I've set the time and will monitor. I was wondering if the louder tick had anything to do with the thinner crystal of the Komandirskie as opposed to the Amphibia? The automatic rotor also appears noisier when I shake it? Has anyone else noticed this? Was packaged with all papers and plastic crystal cover etc.


As promised, pictures of Komadirskie,

Anyone answer the above?


----------



## mattbeme

Brilliant!

You have maintained the colours from dial to bezel to strap.

That strap is also my favourite of all NATO straps.


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8272098
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> You have maintained the colours from dial to bezel to strap.
> 
> That strap is also my favourite of all NATO straps.


Thanks Matt, I tried to do exactly that. Bezel was from Dr Seiko, it's the new thicker type with four dotted sides (not coin edged). Insert from Dagaz, stap from WatchGeko. The Komandirskie keeps very good time indeed. I'm impressed with it. It is a bit noisier though compared to the Amphibia's I own.


----------



## Toxic9813

Hey guys! Recently discovered my love for watches after being a utilitarian G-shock user. Thought I needed a waterproof battery-free watch that could resist electricity/RF interference (radar work, Navy) and I regularly operate in 24h time, so I thought this thing looked great! It's looking like it'll arrive much earlier than anticipated, so it looks like I may have time to get a new bezel/+strap for my black/silver K-35. I'd love a plain stainless bezel and a black Nato strap.

How do I do this, and where's a good, reliable source for these things?


----------



## AGAPITO

This is my vostok automatic k35. I would say the 2432 greatly improves the 2416 movement and the watch has come out with a better quality control, or at least it has happened to me. I put a picture of the seller for the shades of blue are appreciated properly.


----------



## linuxs

summer configuration









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Stereotype said:


> Thanks Matt, I tried to do exactly that. Bezel was from Dr Seiko, it's the new thicker type with four dotted sides (not coin edged). Insert from Dagaz, stap from WatchGeko. The Komandirskie keeps very good time indeed. I'm impressed with it. It is a bit noisier though compared to the Amphibia's I own.


I've made one or two changes. Bezel is a Brass Dragon from Zavar011, Insert red marine from Dagaz, Strap 'Original Bond with brass buckles from Watchgeko. I'm really pleased with how this turned out.


----------



## linuxs

K35 world time mod









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

C-Gee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has picked up one of these lately and what their impressions are.
> 
> All Stainless Steel bezel?
> 
> Anyone tried a Murphy Bezel?
> 
> Any pictures? Can't find a wrist shot of one of these anywhere ...
> 
> View attachment 2605642
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I know it's an old thread, but as it's just been resurrected, I'll chime in, being a (very) happy owner of the exact same watch ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/vostok-komandirskie-350514-automatic-1936993.html

One word : *GREAT* :-!


----------



## cuthbert

BTW, I like the bezels of this model, they really look like SS and in my opinion they compliment the case more than the aftermarket ones.


----------



## Reno

cuthbert said:


> BTW, I like the bezels of this model, they really look like SS and in my opinion they compliment the case more than the aftermarket ones.


Indeed 

I generally like VOSTOK original bezels (or bracelets, for what it's worth)&#8230; I think they're really part of the watch's identity :-!


----------



## mariomart

Komandirskie K-35 .... Perfection ..... |>


----------



## marko29

Hello
I have 350514 for a year now. It is gaining 3 min in 7 days. I wear it about 8-10 houres per day. Is this normal or does it need regulating? Thanks!


----------



## AGAPITO

marko29 said:


> Hello
> I have 350514 for a year now. It is gaining 3 min in 7 days. I wear it about 8-10 houres per day. Is this normal or does it need regulating? Thanks!


I believe that the advancement of your watch would be excessive. Although it is within the parameters (-20 +60 per day), my watch is a 350669 Vostok and tends to advance one minute per week. But I think you should not worry, it is an easily adjustable detail by a watchmaker, he can return you watch in optimal conditions.


----------



## nuvostokguy

I have other automatic watches (I also have two straight-up winding mechanical Vostoks coming in the mail...slowly) that gain about 20 seconds a day. Nothing I worry about. I also have some quartz Fossils that I bought in a moment of weakness about six years ago. I took one of them out of a drawer just to look at it last night and it was still on time TO THE SECOND after sitting the drawer for maybe a year. Go figure.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Just ordered an all green dial version! Can't wait this will be my first Komandisrkie and it'll look awesome next to my kirovskie, I'm just an amphibia short of happiness!

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

Love the appearance of the Komandisrkie K35, with its striking wide stainless stock bezel. Want to get a 24hr model, but here's the problem... I'm only interested in two-time zone watches. As there does not seem to be a Komandisrkie K35 with an additional "GMT" hour hand, that means I'd need to have a 24hr bezel for the second time zone. I know the bezel on the Komandisrkie K35 is easily replaced with any one of numerous after-market bezels, but so far I haven't learned of a replacement bezel that would work for me as a "24hr" bezel. In particular, what I want is a bezel that looks and is shaped exactly like the wide, stainless, stock Komandisrkie K35 bezel (to keep the overall look of the watch the same as stock), but one that has 24hr markings instead of any of the various timer/diver type markings I've so far seen on any of the "stock looking" bezel alternatives. So, anyone know of a 24hr bezel for the Komandisrkie K35, but with the overall size/shape/appearance of a stock stainless Komandisrkie K35 bezel...? Thanks in advance for any leads...


----------



## Kittycat

nuvostokguy said:


> I have other automatic watches (I also have two straight-up winding mechanical Vostoks coming in the mail...slowly) that gain about 20 seconds a day. Nothing I worry about. I also have some quartz Fossils that I bought in a moment of weakness about six years ago. I took one of them out of a drawer just to look at it last night and it was still on time TO THE SECOND after sitting the drawer for maybe a year. Go figure.


Even the most accurate mechanical watches, ridiculously expensive with accuracy as a selling point, are barely as accurate as cheap quartz (and worse than high-precision quartz). That's the sad reality. Only thing even close to surprising is the Fossil didn't run out of battery. The battery changes would be less annoying if the batteries themselves were readily available and you didn't need specialised tools-taking them to a watchmaker for something so simple is annoying.

But back on topic, I have a 24-hour dial K-35 (350623 I believe) and I'm very happy with it, although it's a bit fast and I haven't jumped in and tried regulating it yet. No wrist shot because my phone camera is a potato, but it looks fairly enormous on my wrist, it takes up the entire wrist's width.

Even if I wanted to use the stock bracelet though (which I...don't), I couldn't because of no pins for easy adjusting though. It would have fallen off my arm :rodekaart


----------



## tokareva

I don't think K-35 bezel is stainless.


----------



## Arizone

r-gordon-7 said:


> So, anyone know of a 24hr bezel for the Komandisrkie K35, but with the overall size/shape/appearance of a stock stainless Komandisrkie K35 bezel...? Thanks in advance for any leads...


Correct, the bezel is only made of brushed chrome plated brass. Contact member Pers as he may be able to fashion a real stainless steel one to your requirements.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Thanks - PM sent to him. Will see what he says... (And actually, I'm not really as concerned with the particular base metal the bezel is made of, as I am with its appearance - i.e. that it look like the stock K-35 bezel, but with "24hr" markings instead of timer/dive type markings.)


----------



## mariomart

Arizone said:


> Correct, the bezel is only made of brushed chrome plated brass. Contact member Pers as he may be able to fashion a real stainless steel one to your requirements.


Although it looks great I had a hell of a time removing mine. It appears they are now using a slightly thicker bezel wire and I found that during the process of removing the bezel the very thin lip on the bottom of the bezel was damaged and bent due to the soft brass under the chrome. I ended up using a stainless steel clean bezel, which I think give it a little bit of a business look.


----------



## tokareva

If the Pers bezel doesn't work out you may want to consider a Boris bezel ,and just add a 24 hour insert.Personally I think your opinion of the factory bezel may change ,to me its really too big and way too sharp,almost like a small circular saw blade.I really like the smaller smoother bezel and the way the black insert outlines the dial,it looked a little washed out to me before.


----------



## Racerke

Received my first komandirskie, will be my work-watch. Really like the watch, looks rigid and the lume in the steel bezel looks great!


----------



## NorthSailor

Surf, Sun 'n Sand w/ a white K35 on navy ToxicN80!


----------



## r-gordon-7

Will this Meranom Vostok Amphibia 24 hr replacement bezel...

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...amphibia-stainless-steel-bezel-24h-black.html








...fit this 24 hr Vostok K-35 Komandirskie #350607?









Hopefully it will, as my goal is to be able to replace the stock bezel with a 24 hour bezel, so I can track a second time zone.


----------



## mariomart

r-gordon-7 said:


> Will this Meranom Vostok Amphibia 24 hr replacement bezel...
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...amphibia-stainless-steel-bezel-24h-black.html
> 
> ...fit this 24 hr Vostok K-35 Komandirskie #350607?
> 
> Hopefully it will, as my goal is to be able to replace the stock bezel with a 24 hour bezel, so I can track a second time zone.


Yes, it will fit perfectly


----------



## kakefe

r-gordon-7 said:


> Will this Meranom Vostok Amphibia 24 hr replacement bezel...
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...amphibia-stainless-steel-bezel-24h-black.html
> View attachment 11029298
> 
> 
> ...fit this 24 hr Vostok K-35 Komandirskie #350607?
> 
> View attachment 11029346
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will, as my goal is to be able to replace the stock bezel with a 24 hour bezel, so I can track a second time zone.











yes as seen in my mod

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## r-gordon-7

Thanks, mariomart and kakefe - exactly what I wanted to know. And kakefe, your mod looks great!


----------



## Vann

I am wondering about the water resistance of these K35, versus the classic Amphibias. 
Looking through the K35 user reviews and questions on Meranom I have noticed few answers like this:

_Q: What for the case with 100m why if the case is from amphibians?
A: The spacer ring was removed from the glass, so the waterproofing_

Maybe this was done to make the visible part of the dial, bigger? Anyway another Q&A:
_Q: Здравствуйте! Скажите. а механизм с циферблатом данных часов подойдет к корпусу Амфибия 420-й?
A: Администратор: Здравствуйте. Механизм подойдет. Циферблат тоже, но его небольшая часть будет скрыта на кольцом герметизации стекла._
Google translated, it's about the K35 mechanism and dial compatibility on the 420 case. Answer is that the both are compatible with the 420 case, but some of the dial will be not be visible. Meaning that the K35 has more visible area than the classic Amphibias... Visible space which I guess is somehow made on the lack of the "spacer ring" (gasket) seal?.

Also, this one on the Amphibia's replacement crystal:
_Q: А на Командирские К-35 (350.607) встанет или нет?
A: Администратор: Встанет. Только кольцо герметизации немного закроет циферблат. _ 
Question is whether the Amphibia replacement crystal is compatible with the K35. Answer is yes, but with low "hermetization" (seal tightness, water resistance) since the "ring isn't sealing well the dial".

So to conclude this little research, the water resistance of these fantastic looking K35 seems quite suspect. 
Are there any water pressure tests done, like there are for the classic Amphibias? Have any of you guys went diving with your K35?


----------



## GuiHD

My k35 with a black bezel and matching colour nato


----------



## fireshade

Does anyone have advice on how to replace the bezel on the K-35? I just received my K-35 and the bezel is currently on the way (boris pepsi bezel). I saw the couple youtube videos on how to do it on the amphibia by just sticking something thin and flat underneath like a covered knife and popping it off with pressure; is it done in the same way for the K-35? A couple people here also mentioned that their acrylic face came off when they tried it so I'd really like to prevent that. 

Thanks!


----------



## RPatrickM

This looks like a cool watch. How big does this wear compared to the Amphibia 110 and 170?


----------



## Heinrich Faust

fireshade said:


> Does anyone have advice on how to replace the bezel on the K-35? I just received my K-35 and the bezel is currently on the way (boris pepsi bezel). I saw the couple youtube videos on how to do it on the amphibia by just sticking something thin and flat underneath like a covered knife and popping it off with pressure; is it done in the same way for the K-35? A couple people here also mentioned that their acrylic face came off when they tried it so I'd really like to prevent that.
> 
> Thanks!


It's the same for K-35, just sometimes K-35 bezel is harder to remove.


----------

